# Do you feel like everyone hates you?



## lblakelhall

I feel like a waste of time, I feel stupid, i feel like people just give me bad looks, and just don't want to deal me. i don't do anything to anger people but I feel like a burden when i talk to someone, I might as well keep my mouth shut.. some people have told me that no one likes me, I'm starting to believe that's true now, just the way i interact with people, when people are rude to me, I start to just hate people in general, then shut down on everyone for like a week or so. Right now I Don't really want to show my face in public, because im just upset on how people just hate me.. I am usually offended by what people say all the time, I can't get jokes, I get angry and upset when people joke about me. why can't people just leave me alone? Why does everyone hate me?? I'm a major screw up..  And If you comment on my thread about my grammar thats just going to insult me, and make me more upset, so forget it...


----------



## RayRay5

I do to a point. I feel that I annoy some people at certain times more than anything. Like if there not the usual group of people I spend most of my time with, I feel like they know I don't belong or somthing and like I'm invading their circle. But usually it's just my anxiety talking I think. I don't like when they give me looks though. That's when I get outta there. Or maybe thts just they're face or they're thinking about something. Idkk.


----------



## NoHeart

I don't feel like people hate me, but I feel like people are just very indiffirent to me in that they really just don't care ... oh well :C


----------



## Michelle7

I don't feel like everyone hates me but I can tell nobody wants anything to do with me. I get insulted a lot! Sometimes right in my face. I don't really understand it either, I'm nice to anyone I meet. I don't spread rumors or try to hurt anyone! I'm just so damn quiet and awkward that I become a target to everyone. It does hurt me. Most the time I go home and take it out on my family (not violently) I just complain or be rude to them to take out my anger. For some reason I can't stand up for myself. I can sure slap the hell out of a sibling if they are causing harm to me but If someone in public or someone who isn't in my family decides to insult or hurt me(even physically) I wont do anything. I freeze up and cry or just take it. Think of the hell I went through in school! Good luck! You don't seem like an annoying person that I might hate. I feel bad that people are mean to you. I hope you'll find some good people in your life!


----------



## Rich19

yep thats how I feel in most situations. If it's just paranoia or they do actually hate me i'm not sure of tho.
I'm trying to get better at trusting ppl but it's togth going, do u feel the same way?

The internet is the exception tho so feel free to correct my grammer i don't give a f***


----------



## lblakelhall

Yep exactly :/


----------



## Mya

Kind of. More like they're kind of creeped out by me because I'm so awkward and antisocial. The worst part is that I can't tell if its just in my head or not.


----------



## Musicandmonsters

lblakelhall said:


> I feel like a waste of time, I feel stupid, i feel like people just give me bad looks, and just don't want to deal me. i don't do anything to anger people but I feel like a burden when i talk to someone, I might as well keep my mouth shut.. some people have told me that no one likes me, I'm starting to believe that's true now, just the way i interact with people, when people are rude to me, I start to just hate people in general, then shut down on everyone for like a week or so. Right now I Don't really want to show my face in public, because im just upset on how people just hate me.. I am usually offended by what people say all the time, I can't get jokes, I get angry and upset when people joke about me. why can't people just leave me alone? Why does everyone hate me?? I'm a major screw up..  And If you comment on my thread about my grammar thats just going to insult me, and make me more upset, so forget it...


I know exactly how you feel :-/


----------



## lockS

Same here.... It sometimes makes me wanna break down. But it's all in our heads (so I've been told)


----------



## sammyandlucy

I feel like that a lot


----------



## Farideh

I don't feel like everyone hates me. I KNOW that everyone hates. I just choose not to care.


----------



## owlsandmusic

I feel like I annoy everyone. One time, when I decided "I'm gonna get over this and make some friends," I asked to sit with this girl who I met and her friends at lunch. She said yes, but it was a pity yes :/ 
When I followed her, I tried to sit down. Her friend started saying, "sorry, all these seats are saved." to me.
long story short, i apologized and spent the rest of lunch in the bathroom. :afr


----------



## ihatemoving

I feel like I hate everyone, rather... In my current situation though of course, if I could get the **** out of this city back to home I'd be fine


----------



## Alice1222

I'm kinda the same, I have been with a bunch of different people and every time I hang out with someone I start feeling like they don't like me... I'm kind of pushy at times, like I can want to text about everyday or just every other day, but I consider that rather normal considering my friends do the same thing... But they seam to think I'm less worth texting. They're always 'busy' in the weekends and I just feel like they hate me and think I'm annoying. It may just be my anxiety talking, but I can't change the feeling that everyone hates me and that it'll always be like that.


----------



## Dexie

Alice1222 said:


> I'm kinda the same, I have been with a bunch of different people and every time I hang out with someone I start feeling like they don't like me... I'm kind of pushy at times, like I can want to text about everyday or just every other day, but I consider that rather normal considering my friends do the same thing... But they seam to think I'm less worth texting. They're always 'busy' in the weekends and I just feel like they hate me and think I'm annoying. It may just be my anxiety talking, but I can't change the feeling that everyone hates me and that it'll always be like that.


I feel like this too to some extent, i've hung around with alot of different people and all the times i felt like the "out sider" no one liked me, you know that one friend in a group who no one likes, makes fun off etc. i like to put it down to me feeling like this is all in my head paranoia & overthinking, but at the same time i feel like it's actually true and they don't like me.


----------



## Grushenka

yes


----------



## Impetus

All the time...


----------



## Pierre1

I don't feel like everybody hates me but I just feel worthless


----------



## Tinky1197

I feel that way too but I think people with social anxiety are extra sensitive


----------



## Ntln

People don't care about me enough to hate me.


----------



## Anonymous Loner

I used to think basically everyone hated me as well. That's usually not that case, but rather I feel like everyone's indifferent about me and ignores me.


----------



## MeImNot

Basically..


----------



## Hersheyfan98

every freaking day


----------



## hawker

I think it's all in our head. Do you have any physical evidences to show that everyone hate you? Maybe you're just ... boring and quiet (sorry) that they don't want to talk or hang out with you. It's not like they hate you, because you didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## MRB2014

Michelle7 said:


> I don't feel like everyone hates me but I can tell nobody wants anything to do with me. I get insulted a lot! Sometimes right in my face. I don't really understand it either, I'm nice to anyone I meet. I don't spread rumors or try to hurt anyone! I'm just so damn quiet and awkward that I become a target to everyone. It does hurt me. Most the time I go home and take it out on my family (not violently) I just complain or be rude to them to take out my anger. For some reason I can't stand up for myself. I can sure slap the hell out of a sibling if they are causing harm to me but If someone in public or someone who isn't in my family decides to insult or hurt me(even physically) I wont do anything. I freeze up and cry or just take it. Think of the hell I went through in school! Good luck! You don't seem like an annoying person that I might hate. I feel bad that people are mean to you. I hope you'll find some good people in your life!


I know this was written a while ago but I hate that for you. People can be so mean sometimes, but I think it's just a function of their own insecurities. It has nothing to do with you, things are very rarely personal


----------



## bulletinabible

lblakelhall said:


> I feel like a waste of time, I feel stupid, i feel like people just give me bad looks, and just don't want to deal me. i don't do anything to anger people but I feel like a burden when i talk to someone, I might as well keep my mouth shut.. some people have told me that no one likes me, I'm starting to believe that's true now, just the way i interact with people, when people are rude to me, I start to just hate people in general, then shut down on everyone for like a week or so. Right now I Don't really want to show my face in public, because im just upset on how people just hate me.. I am usually offended by what people say all the time, I can't get jokes, I get angry and upset when people joke about me. why can't people just leave me alone? Why does everyone hate me?? I'm a major screw up..  And If you comment on my thread about my grammar thats just going to insult me, and make me more upset, so forget it...


yeah, all the time. story of my life i would say.


----------

